# Maple Tee - TTF



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Had some requests for a template for this frame.
Offers multiple hand hold positions as well as a radiused fork tip that keeps the band where its supposed to be.
The acute corner of the fork tip is very nice for aiming as well.
Pls let me know if you have any questions.
Please also note that this is a fairly slim frame so you will need to use very good quality material to ensure structural integrity i.e. no breakage of the frame at full draw. Highly recommend a bench vice pull test before shooting.
tx, Ed


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Roll Fast said:


> Had some requests for a template for this frame.
> Offers multiple hand hold positions as well as a radiused fork tip that keeps the band where its supposed to be.
> The acute corner of the fork tip is very nice for aiming as well.
> Pls let me know if you have any questions.
> ...


Ed, that’s a very comfortable looking frame, Tks for sharing the template, looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

